# Dooby...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...all grown up! My little boy is now a little man, bless him, he's almost finished his first moult (I think) he's got a beautiful yellow face now.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, bless him, he's adorable!! I must say, he's a very good poser! I just want to take that drive down to Plymouth and snatch him up!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Rosie, believe me, you wouldn't have to snatch him this morning, I would have his bags packed and he'll be sitting on the doorstep waiting for you!! He's been a little devil.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Rosie, believe me, you wouldn't have to snatch him this morning, I would have his bags packed and he'll be sitting on the doorstep waiting for you!! He's been a little devil.


LOL!!  What's poor Dooby been doing to be sent out his own home?!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Biting. I've moved things out of his way so that he doesn't chew them, then he decided that he would go for the wires to my speakers. I must have moved him 50 times and 50 times he's bitten me because he doesn't want to be moved. Now, he's in his cage, shut in and saying "I'm a good boy!" Yeah...right! It will probably take me a long time to forgive him, like 10 minutes or so.....you just can't help loving the little fella!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Now, he's in his cage, shut in and saying "I'm a good boy!" Yeah...right! It will probably take me a long time to forgive him, like 10 minutes or so.....



that's too funny...good boy...yeah right! lol...I can never stay mad at them either...Dooby is one gorgeous little man! I love his yellow head..hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, look at his moulty crest.  Sounds like he's being a hormonal male, i'm sure he'll grow out of his biting phase.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

look at that gorgeous yellow face and to think you thought it as a girl ...hehe  I'm a good boy thats funny, Ollie will never learn that one...lol he doesn't hear it often


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> that's too funny...good boy...yeah right! lol...I can never stay mad at them either...Dooby is one gorgeous little man! I love his yellow head..hehe



Hopefully it's just a phase. I just can't stay mad at him.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> Hehe, look at his moulty crest.  Sounds like he's being a hormonal male, i'm sure he'll grow out of his biting phase.


He's such a little devil at the moment, you just don't know when he's going to lunge to bite or step up! 

When he bites, I tell him "Ah ah, that's not nice!" and put him onto his cage or something, I try to ignore him then for a couple of minutes so that he knows he's done wrong. He's still got quite a few pin feathers on him, so no doubt he's still feeling a bit sore in place. I'm trying so hard to make excuses for him. lol. I know deep down he isn't really bad, but at the moment, he's so unpredictable.

You said about his "moulty crest", I've kept the first feather that came out of his crest, it's in our treasures box along with his first tail feather. lol It's like keeping baby's first tooth. lol

Laurago: I bow down in shame. Maybe he's getting his own back now for saying he's a girl. lol. He says good boy a lot now, but occasionally we still get "Clever girl!" lol


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

OH wow he is amazing!!!! So beautiful!!!!


----------

